# what is the best ai for controlling test bloat?



## BIGBEN2011 (May 26, 2011)

hey guys i know most of use here use clomid for pct.so i was just wondering what most on here used for a ai.i am not gyno prone mainly just want to control water weight while on test.thanks


----------



## underscore (May 26, 2011)

I prefer a suicidal AI like aromasin.


----------



## hawkcmc (May 26, 2011)

I heard Adex works also but it drops IGF levels and is more prone to decreased libido.  Any confirmation on this?


----------



## minimal (May 26, 2011)

underscore said:


> I prefer a suicidal AI like aromasin.


----------



## Dolfan84 (May 26, 2011)

Aromasin for me too. Easier on lipids too.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 26, 2011)

Adex during, Aromasin for post.




/V


----------



## hawkcmc (May 26, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Adex during, Aromasin for post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I think that is the first time I heard that.  Do you mind explaining a little more in depth why you would use them this way?  Most cycles I have read just use one or the other and Nolva to fight gyno in emergencies.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 26, 2011)

hawkcmc said:


> I think that is the first time I heard that.  Do you mind explaining a little more in depth why you would use them this way?  Most cycles I have read just use one or the other and Nolva to fight gyno in emergencies.




Run a search on Google, you will find countless amounts of threads in relation to this topic.

Lots of guys go from adex to aromasin, come PCT time.  Our bodies do need estro even when on cycle....but, we don't want too much of it.  Aromasin is a suicidal AI and kills most of the estrogen that we are carrying.  If you use too much of an AI, you will not get the gains you are trying to achieve.  If you are really prone to gyno, I would say run aromasin from day one until PCT is complete.

I'm lucky, I'm not prone to gyno as so many other guys are.  I've been using adex in all my cycles for many many years.  Yes, on paper aromasin is probably the better path to take.  But, since it ain't broke....I'm not going to fix it.  .5mg ED is my sweet spot and I do very well with it.

Aromasin will help reduce bloat on dbol, better than adex will.  Research also shows it raises free test and doesn't kill your lipids like adex does.  You also have less of a chance of a rebound with aromasin.  So, aromasin is/are the "big guns" and I only take it out for PCT.  Others do very well using it during the entire duration of a cycle.  

The main point is, and this goes for any AI....you want to take just the right dose.  You don't want to take too much, and you don't want to take too little.  Best way to figure out what to take is to get blood work done.  The amount of the AI is usually is dependent upon how much gear you are taking, but many other factors also come into play.




/V


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 26, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Run a search on Google, you will find countless amounts of threads in relation to this topic.
> 
> Lots of guys go from adex to aromasin, come PCT time. Our bodies do need estro even when on cycle....but, we don't want too much of it. Aromasin is a suicidal AI and kills most of the estrogen that we are carrying. If you use too much of an AI, you will not get the gains you are trying to achieve. If you are really prone to gyno, I would say run aromasin from day one until PCT is complete.
> 
> ...


 
Very well put!


----------



## MDR (May 26, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Adex during, Aromasin for post.
> 
> Agree 100%


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (May 26, 2011)

Aromasin= exastamine correct?


----------



## NJRiot (May 26, 2011)

+1


----------



## SloppyJ (May 26, 2011)

Mikebeasley69 said:


> Aromasin= exastamine correct?


 Yes.


----------



## heavyiron (May 26, 2011)

Pretty much any AI will work. I like Aromasin or Arimidex.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 26, 2011)

i was just wondering if one shinned at like say controling bloat while another was more for gyno does that makes since because i only need it for bloating i dont get gyno even with no ai.i dont get bloat neither but am always looking for ways to look more cutt ripped haha.


----------



## UA_Iron (May 26, 2011)

Letro for fixing estrogen problems that are already occurring
Adex/aromasin for maintenance

adex at appropriate doses shouldnt trash your lipid values at all and have minimal impact on sex drive. When you have to run it high is when you run into these problems


----------



## LightBearer (May 26, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Run a search on Google, you will find countless amounts of threads in relation to this topic.
> If you use too much of an AI, you will not get the gains you are trying to achieve.
> 
> 
> ...


wouldnt aromasib be the better choice on cycle if the dosage is tweaked? doesnt it leave like 30% of the estrogen around or something like that
for my first cycle im going to go with 6.25mg of aro per day on cycle and 25mg thru pct
what levels should my estradol be while on AI?


----------



## BigBird (May 26, 2011)

Also, Proviron - although an androgen and NOT an AI - helps with hardness of physique due to what seems like fat burning qualities of a true androgen.  I like to stack Proviron in any cycle with an AI such as Adex.


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 26, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I like to stack Proviron in any cycle with an AI such as Adex.



Words of wisdom bro.  +1



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 26, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> wouldnt aromasib be the better choice on cycle if the dosage is _tweaked_?



Probably so.



/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 26, 2011)

100 homey !

I do feel for myself when I want that "finished" look Letro seems to get me pretty dry within a 10 peroid.

Peace and Love


----------



## Freeway (May 26, 2011)

great info


----------



## SFW (May 26, 2011)

im using low dose letro on cycle and its a very solid, dry look.


----------



## Quez82 (May 26, 2011)

Arim if it were me.  .5 eod.  If you experience sensations still at the mammary glands, i use nolva with it throughout the cycle.  Letro has always been harsh on me, and it would dry me out. hindered more then helped my gains.  good luck on your choice.


----------

